# Posted or Non-Posted



## lorbay (Feb 24, 2013)

Just wondering on some thoughts of others about postable or non postable custom pens.
Is it better to have them post??
Do your customers prefer them to post or not.??

Lin.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 24, 2013)

A postable pen is more versatile (point of balance can be altered and length when in use can be altered depending on whether or not the cap is posted.  Also, if someone will write only with the cap posted, they will not be able to do that with a non-postable pen.  However, someone who prefers to write without posting the cap can still do that with a postable pen.


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 24, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Just wondering on some thoughts of others about postable or non postable custom pens.
> Is it better to have them post??
> Do your customers prefer them to post or not.??
> 
> Lin.


Hi Lin; I'm a fan of postables! For no reason in particular, other than I'm a fan.

Most of my customers go OH! when I show them how a pen posts. There's nothing to show with a non-postable.

My every day user FP posts, but I can count the number of times on my 2 thumbs I've posted it when writing!


----------



## BSea (Feb 24, 2013)

When you say custom, do you mean kitless?  The reason I ask is that kitless/custom pens are generally lighter than a kit pen.  So you really don't notice the weight difference near as much as with a kit pen.  And this is just a generality.  Some custom pen can and probably do weigh more than a kit pen, but the kitless pens I've made so far are much lighter.  I've only made one postable kitless pen, and the cap is very light, so it doesn't seem top heavy when writing with it.  I am getting ready to redo the cap, and what I have in mind might make it a bit heavier, but I doubt it will weigh anywhere near as much as a similar sized cap from a kit pen.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 24, 2013)

BSea said:


> When you say custom, do you mean kitless?  The reason I ask is that kitless/custom pens are generally lighter than a kit pen.  So you really don't notice the weight difference near as much as with a kit pen.  And this is just a generality.  Some custom pen can and probably do weigh more than a kit pen, but the kitless pens I've made so far are much lighter.  I've only made one postable kitless pen, and the cap is very light, so it doesn't seem top heavy when writing with it.  I am getting ready to redo the cap, and what I have in mind might make it a bit heavier, but I doubt it will weigh anywhere near as much as a similar sized cap from a kit pen.


Yes I do mean kitless, sorry I should have said that. When I do my custom kitless pens I don't plan much out and fly by the seat of my pants so depending on the size of the pen, sometimes it will be postable and others not. I guess that's where the planing comes in.Lol

Lin.


----------

